# 3d-effekt



## ADIT (30. Mai 2010)

Hi Tutorialers,
habe wieder mal eine Frage.
Und zwar soll ich eine Schrift nachmachen mit Illustrator. 

Es geht um den oberen Text im Bild, welcher einen 3D/Schatten-Effekt hat.

 Wie bekomm ich diesen mit Illustrator hin? 
Oder muss ich jeden Part selber zeichnen?

MfG


----------



## smileyml (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
aus meiner Sicht gäbe es da zwei Möglichkeiten:
Variante A:
1. unter "Effekt->3D->Extrudieren und abgeflachte Kante.." als Posisition "vorn" wählen und eine entsprechende "abgeflachte Kante" in Form und Höhe auswählen.
2. Wenn du diesen Effekt dann unter "Objekt->Aussehen umwandelst" entsprechend umwandelst und die Gruppierungen aufhebst, kannst du Farben und Formen weiter verfeinern.

Variante B:
1. unter "Objekt->Pfad->Pfad verschieben" kannst du mit einem negativem Wert eine entsprechend innere (parallele) Linie erstellen und dann händisch die weiteren Flächen anlegen.

Mir scheint bei einer schnelleren Probe die zweite Variante sauberer zu sein. Vom Arbeitsaufwand werden sich daher beide ähneln - entweder gilt es Fehler nachzuarbeiten (Variante A) oder aber zusätzliche Pfade (Variante B) anzulegen.

Grüße Marco


----------

